# Plasma as pc monitor



## nikchris (Dec 6, 2004)

Im thinking on buying a new tv for use with my htpc.

Is plasma a good choice? How do they perform when conneced to a pc through HDMI?

Its overall use, gaming, tv series, browsing. Using of tv channels will be minimum.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

check before you buy that it will work through hdmi

some will only connect a pc through vga

lcd is cheaper to run and usually have better response times


----------



## Techtopus (Mar 29, 2012)

I use a HD TV for my computer, and it runs fine through HD port, there is no reason why it wouldn't, if your graphics card had a HD port of course it will connect. The HD input is meant to correspond with other HD units.


----------

